# Lanzamiento de satelite Argentino



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2011)

_hola, se que este mensaje tiene algo de politica, en realidad creo que TRASCIENDE la politica , pero bueno, no se si el 100% es fideligno o no , pero se que mas de uno de ustedes lo sabra._
_No soy de poner aca mensajes que me envian ,  mandar _

_que hace años en epocas de peron se hizo un avion y luego menem desmantelo el proyecto condor, eso si lo recuerdo._
_digo peron y menem por dar fechas , una referenica temporal, NO por politica._

_No me molesta que lo manden a moderacion, pero dejenlo por favor unos dias aunque sea._
_Como para que algunos quizas conozcan estas referencias y puedan decir si es correcto o no . _

_un saludo_




*Asunto:* Fw:*Respuesta a Cristina sobre lanzamiento de Satélite Argentino*



HISTORIA  (VERDADERA Y COMPROBABLE)
Con motivo del lanzamiento por los EE.UU del Satélite SAC-D Aquarios,  desarrollado en Bariloche por la Comisión Nacional de Actividades Espaciales (CONAE) y de INVAP (sociedad de capitales privados y del estado de la provincia de Río Negro), verdadero logro de nuestros científicos, no tanto por la tecnología sino por el esfuerzo realizado en un país abandonado científica e industrialmente por las “estrategias” de los políticos que elegimos, la presidente dijo:





*“Hace 10 años lanzábamos piedras, ahora estamos lanzando cohetes y satélites”.*



*Como hijo del Ing. José F. Eláskar, Ing. Mecánico Aeronáutico de la UNC, Jefe del Departamento de Aerodinámica de la FMA, Titular por concurso de 2 cátedras de la carrera de Ing. Aeronáutica de la UNC, Presidente del ex Comité Nacional de Investigaciones Espaciales, Profesor Consulto y Emérito, ex Decano de la Facultad de Ciencias Exactas, Físicas y Naturales UNC, miembro de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias y de la Academia Nacional de Ingeniería, …*

no salgo de mi indignación por la falta de conocimientos y por el impudor con que la presidente se atreve a realizar ese tremendo comentario, ofendiendo la memoria de miles de trabajadores, técnicos, profesionales, científicos y estudiantes; que creían en éxito de su propio esfuerzo y capacidad.

Hace 10 años, NO.

Hace 61 años, Sra. Presidente, nuestro país fabricaba aviones a reacción, en una fábrica basada en mi ciudad de Córdoba, que daba empleo a más de 10.000 personas y técnicos, integrada por diez fábricas y el Instituto Aerotécnico y laboratorios.

En el Instituto Aerotécnico trabajaban tres grupos de desarrollo independientes: El grupo del ingeniero José F. Elaskar (I.A. 45 Querandí e I.A. 46 Ranquel), el del doctor Reimar Horten (I.Ae.34 Clen Antú, I.A. 41 Urubú, I.A. 38 Naranjero, I.A. 37 e I.A. 48) y el del profesor Kurt Tank (I.Ae.33 Pulqui II, I.A. 35, *llamado, Sra. Presidente, el “Justicialista del Aire”*, I.A. 36 Cóndor II, I.A. 43 Pulqui III e I.A. 44 Super DL.

El 18 de julio de 1928, (*hace 83 años no 10)*, se da fin a la construcción y comienza los ensayos en pista del primer avión de fabricación nacional: el Avro Gosport 504, un aparato de escuela.

El primer exponente de esta historia era, Sra. Presidente, el conspicuo I.Ae.33 Pulqui II, caza a reacción transónico que realizó su primer vuelo el 16 de junio de 1950, hace 61 años!!!! Fue tripulado por el capitán Edmundo O. Weiss. Se encontraba en las últimas etapas de su programa de desarrollo. El modelo habría entrado en producción en 1955… Los Pulqui II habrían operado hasta por lo menos mediados de la década de 1970.

¿Tribus?

Bajo la conducción del Ing. José F. Eláskar, en 1953, se inició el desarrollo de un "pusher" bimotor de seis plazas que tenía por objetivo satisfacer las necesidades expresadas por el mercado de la aviación mundial: El I.A. 45 Querandí. El diseño fue técnicamente sólido y IAME podría haber mantenido el rumbo netamente comercial de la iniciativa, de manera que dicho aparato habría entrado en producción en la segunda mitad de la década de 1950 y habría servido para satisfacer tanto las necesidades de su mercado natural como otras provenientes del ambiente militar.

Aun recuerdo, Sra. Presidente, que a mis 18 años (hace 50 años y no 10) acompañé a mi papá a ver el lanzamiento de un cohete atmosférico desarrollado íntegramente por los estudiantes de la UNC con el apoyo de las cátedras, conteniendo equipamiento electrónico para tomar diversa información atmosférica…

Cual hubiera sido el glorioso destino de la astronáutica e investigaciones argentinas si hubiéramos tenido políticas nacionales por arriba de los intereses electorales de los políticos que dirigieron este país desde aquella época!

Hoy todos esos esfuerzos están en los museos…

Finalmente, y para su conocimiento, el 10 de Octubre de 1927, hace 84 años, se fundaba la Fábrica Nacional de Aviones y Motores e Instituto Aerotécnico en la ciudad de Córdoba. “Hace 10 años tirábamos piedras…!”

Como representante de la clase política y dirigente de Argentina, debiera guardar decoro y vergüenza al referirse a estos temas, y humildemente apoyar el esfuerzo silencioso de los científicos que aún sobreviven pese al desastre de políticas nacionales que Uds., los políticos, han implementado en mi país.

Para su conocimiento, vea Ud. qué hacían nuestros argentinos hace más de 10 años:

*Aviones Producidos:*

*Bajo licencia*

1.       Avro 504/Avro 504N Gosport (1928), hace 83 años!

2.       Dewoitine D-21 C-1 (1929), hace 82 años!

3.       Focke-Wulf FW44 "Stieglitz" (1937), hace 74 años.

4.       Curtiss Hawk 75-0 (1940), hace 71 años.

5.       Beechcraft Mentor B-45 (1957), hace 54 años.

6.       Morane-Saulnier MS-760 "Paris" (1958)

7.       Cessna A-182 "Skylane" (1966)

8.       Douglas A4-AR Fightinghawk (1999)[2] [3]

*Desarrollo propio*

1.       IAe-20 "Boyero".Ae.C.1 (1931), hace 80 años!

2.       Ae.C.2 (1932) y su derivado Ae.M.E.1 (1933)

3.       Ae.T.1 (1933)

4.       Ae.M.O.1 (1934) (más tarde Ae.M.Oe.1)

5.       Ae.C.e (1934)

6.       Ae.M.Oe.2 (1934)

7.       Ae.C.3 (1934)

8.       Ae. M.S.1 (1935)

9.       Ae.C.3.G (1936)

10.   Ae.C.4 (1936)

11.   I.Ae.20 "El Boyero" (1940)

12.   F.M.A. 21 (1943)

13.   I.Ae. 22 "DL" (1944)

14.   I.Ae. 23 (1945)

15.   IA 50 Guarani II.

16.   IA 58 Pucara.I.Ae. 24 Calquín (1946)

17.   I.Ae. 25 Mañque (1945)

18.   I.Ae. 27 "Pulqui I" (1947)

19.   I.Ae 28 Super Calquin

20.   I.Ae. 30 Ñancú (1948)

21.   I.Ae. 31 Colibrí (1947)

22.   I.Ae. 32 Chingolo (1949)

23.   I.Ae. 33 "Pulqui II" (1950), hace 61 años!

24.   I.Ae. 34 Clen Antú (1949)

25.   I.Ae. 35 Huanquero (1953)

26.   I.A 36 Cóndor

27.   I.Ae. 37 Interceptor (1954)

28.   I.Ae. 38 Naranjero (1960)

29.   I.Ae. 41 Urubú (1953)

30.   I.Ae. 44 "DL" II

31.   I.Ae. 45 Querandí (1957)

32.   I.Ae. 46 Ranquel (1958)

33.   I.Ae. Guaraní I (1961)

34.   I.A. 50 "Guaraní II" (1966)

35.   I.A. 51 Tehuelche (1963)

36.   I.A. 53 (1966)

37.   I.A. 58 "Pucará"

38.   I.A. 63 "Pampa" (1988)

39.   I.A. 66 "Pucara II"

40.   I.A. 67 "Córdoba" (1980)

41.   I.A. 68 ATL (1980-1985)

42.   I.A. 70 "Vector" (1990)

43.   SAIA 90

44.   …

Para su conocimiento y moderación, Sra. Presidente: Algunos hitos de la historia de la cohetería argentina…

HACE 64 AÑOS:

·         Agosto 1947: Se crea la División de Proyectos Especiales del Instituto Aerotécnico para investigación de vehículos teledirigidos y motores cohetes…

·         1947/1948: Se desarrolla un motor cohete de combustible líquido, el AN-1 para impulsar un aeromóvil, llamado Tábano. Fue construido por el Instituto de Investigaciones Científicas de las Fuerzas Armadas bajo la dirección y proyecto del Ing. Ricardo Dyrgalla.

HACE 62 AÑOS:

·         20 de octubre 1949: Prueba del motor cohete líquido AN-1 con cámara de combustión con camisa de refrigeración regenerativa.

HACE 50 AÑOS:

·         2 de febrero 1961: El Instituto Aeroespacial efectúa su primer lanzamiento de un cohete construido en el país. Es a su vez uno los primeros de Sud América. Se trataba de un cohete para investigaciones meteorológicas "Alfa-Centauro-Apex 01 ", lanzado desde la Pampa de Achala, con resultados altamente satisfactorios. La Pampa de Achala queda en Córdoba, Sra. Presidente.

·         27 de junio 1961: Es creado el Centro de Experimentación de Proyectiles Autopropulsados.

·         30 de setiembre de 1961: Primer lanzamiento de un cohete de dos etapas, el "APEX-A1-S2-015 "Beta Centauro", desde la pequeña "Base Santo Tomás" de la Fuerza Aérea Argentina, situada en Pampa de Achala, Provincia de Córdoba.

·         13 de octubre 1961: El Instituto Aeroespacial efectúa su segundo lanzamiento, de un cohete Beta Centauro con éxito.

HACE 49 AÑOS:

·         10 de mayo 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete de la familia Centauro, con éxito.

·         15 noviembre 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete Gamma-Centauro, desde Chamical, con éxito.

·         27 noviembre 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 30, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         30 noviembre 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 29, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         8 diciembre 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 28, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         9 diciembre 1962: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 31, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

HACE 48 AÑOS:

·         25 de mayo 1963: Operativo "Nube de Sodio" con un cohete Centauro 35, para medir vientos y turbulencias especiales. Se realizo bajo la supervisión del Instituto Aeronáutico y Espacial, actuando como Director el Vicecomodoro Miguel Sánchez Peña, alcanzando una altura de 189 km., y superando los resultados obtenidos por otro instituto similar, el COSPAR, de Viena (Austria).

·         30 mayo 1963: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 39, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         Agosto 1963: Lanzamiento de 4 cohetes Gamma-Centauro, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: ensayo; con éxito.

·         23 al 26 de agosto 1963: Primeros lanzamientos de cuatro prototipos de cohetes sonda Proson M1 desde la base Chamical, finalidad: experimentar el comportamiento general y determinar la trayectoria por medios ópticos; con éxito. Fue construido por el Instituto de Investigaciones Científicas de las Fuerzas Armadas.

HACE 47 AÑOS:

·         27 de julio 1964: Se lanza un cohete Gamma-Centauro desde Puente del Inca, Provincia de Mendoza, transportando hasta los 35.000 metros de altitud una carga útil telemétrica para medir la temperatura.

·         4 de noviembre 1964: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 78, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         5 de noviembre 1964: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 79, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         6 de noviembre 1964: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 80, desde la base Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         1 de diciembre 1964: Lanzamiento de un cohete Nike Cajun I 64-1, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         4 de diciembre 1964: Lanzamiento de un cohete Nike Cajun I 64-2, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

HACE 46 AÑOS:

·         6 de febrero 1965: Se realiza por vez primera en el país, el lanzamiento conjunto y sincronizado de 2 cohetes Gamma Centauro desde el Centro de Experimentación CELPA y 2 cohetes Gamma Centauro desde la Base Matienzo en la Antártida Argentina, pasando la Argentina a ocupar el tercer puesto entre las naciones que realizaron esta prueba desde regiones polares, después de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica y de Rusia.

·         8 de febrero 1965: Se vuelve a realizar, el lanzamiento conjunto y sincronizado de un cohete Gamma Centauro desde el Centro de Experimentación CELPA y un cohete Gamma Centauro desde la Base Matienzo en la Antártida Argentina. La finalidad era el estudio de Rayos X. Resultado exitoso.

·         Setiembre 1965: Lanzamiento de un cohete Gamma Centauro desde el Centro de Experimentación CELPA. La finalidad estudio de Rayos X. Resultado exitoso.

·         Octubre 1965: Lanzamiento de un cohete Orión 1 #1 desde el Centro de Experimentación CELPA. La finalidad era su evaluación en vuelo. Resultado exitoso.

·         25 de noviembre 1965: Lanzamiento de cohete Centaure 91 y cohete Centaure 93, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         27 de abril 1966: Primer lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: mediciones de vientos, programa EXAMETNET, carga útil de Chaff.

HACE 45 AÑOS:

·         18 de mayo 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de Chaff. y de otro cohete Judi, , carga útil de termistor. Ambos para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         19 de mayo 1966: Se produce en la fecha el primer lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #1, que alcanza la altura de 100 km., desde Chamical, en la provincia de La Rioja. Este artefacto fue diseñado y construido en el país.

·         15 de junio 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         13 de julio 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         14 de julio 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         Julio 1966: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION I #8

·         13 de agosto 1966: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II, desde la base CELPA Chamical, Con una carga útil de 16Kg logra un apogeo de 114Km.

·         17 de agosto 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

·         1966: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #2 , Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #3

·         8 de setiembre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

·         Setiembre 1966: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #4

·         14 de setiembre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         21 de setiembre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

·         28 de setiembre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         6 de octubre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         13 de octubre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         4, 7 y 9 de noviembre 1966: Lanzamiento en la Base de Wallops lslands (NASA) de tres cohetes ORION II Argentinos, para evaluación de performances.

·         12 de noviembre1966: Da comienzo el 10 de noviembre 1966 en Tartagal (Salta), la operación ORION-ECLIPSE, con motivo del eclipse total de sol. Fueron lanzados tres cohetes ORION II, el 12 /11/66 para el estudio del flujo de neutrones. Constituyó el aporte del IIAE al estudio del fenómeno mencionado y en el que estaban empeñadas numerosas instituciones del mundo. También se lanzaron un cohete Arcas y dos cohetes Titus, con éxito.

·         16 de noviembre 1966: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil de termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: medición de temperatura.

HACE 44 AÑOS:

·         18 de enero 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, a las 14:13, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         15 de febrero 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         21 de marzo 1967: Lanzamiento del cohete con carga biológica (Anastasio)

·         12 de abril 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         17 de mayo 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         19 de mayo 1967: Lanzamiento de un cohete, con carga biológica (Celedonio)

·         14 de junio 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         16 de agosto 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         30 de agosto 1967: Lanzamiento de dos cohetes Nike Apache para estudios de la Ionósfera. Apogeos de 222 km y 225km.

·         6 de setiembre 1967: Lanzamiento de un cohete Centaure 143, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         7 de setiembre 1967: Lanzamiento de los cohetes Centaure 92 y de Centaure 144, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: aeronomía; con éxito.

·         13 de setiembre 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         18 de octubre 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         15 de noviembre 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         13 de diciembre 1967: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         14 de diciembre 1967: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: estudio de Rayos cósmicos; con éxito.

HACE 43 AÑOS:

·         17 de enero 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, a las 17:25, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         24 de enero 1968: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: estudio de Rayos cósmicos; con éxito.

·         14 de febrero 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, a las 13:33, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         13 de marzo 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, a las 15:28, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

·         20 de marzo 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, a las 16:00, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         27 de marzo 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, a las 15:58, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

·         3 de abril 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, a las 13:39, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos.

·         10 de abril 1968: Lanzamiento de cohete Arcas, a las 2:10, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil termistor. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos y temperatura.

HACE 42 AÑOS:

·         16 de abril 1969: Lanzamiento del cohete Canopus 2, finalidad: su evaluación tecnológica; con éxito.

·         17 de abril 1969: Lanzamiento de cohete Judi, a las 16:26, desde la base CELPA Chamical, carga útil Chaff. Para el programa EXAMETNET, con finalidad: mediciones de vientos. Este fue el último lanzamiento en Chamical. Los siguientes de este programa se realizaron en la Base CELPA Mar Chiquita.

·         28 de mayo 1969: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #26, con carga biológica (ratón).

·         30 de agosto 1969: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II #31 , con carga para estudios de astronomía y de otro ORION II #27, con carga biológica (ratón).

·         12 de setiembre 1969: Lanzamiento del cohete Rigel, finalidad: su evaluación tecnológica; con éxito.

·         14 de setiembre 1969: Lanzamiento de un cohete Nike Apache, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: estudio de la Ionosfera.

·         23 de octubre 1969: Lanzamiento del cohete Canopus 2, finalidad: su evaluación tecnológica y recuperación.

·         22 de diciembre 1969: Se realiza en el Centro de Experimentación y Lanzamiento de Proyectiles Autopropulsados (CELPA) en Chamical (Pcia. La Rioja), el lanzamiento de un cohete compuesto de dos etapas del tipo Canopus combinados, alcanzando una altura de 550 km (El satélite lanzado ahora en el 2011 alcanzó los 650km…!). y colocando a la Argentina en el primer lugar del mundo en realizar este tipo de experiencias.

·         23 de diciembre 1969: Lanzamiento de un cohete Canopus 2 #3, finalidad: carga biológica (mono) .

HACE 41 AÑOS:

·         3 de mayo 1970: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II , con finalidad de estudio de partículas y campos magnéticos

·         6 de mayo 1970: Lanzamiento del cohete Dragón 37, desde la base CELPA Mar Chiquita, con finalidad de estudio de la magnetosfera , apogeo 425km,

·         1970: Desarrollo de una estación telemétrica terrestre y de equipamiento carga útil en los cohetes. Todo el desarrollo de la parte electrónica fue realizado por el plantel de profesionales y técnicos altamente calificados de la Dirección de Electrónica Aplicada y del Proyecto Aire-Superficie de CITEFA.

·         29 de junio 1970: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base militar Aeronaval de Puerto Belgrano de un misil aire superficie MP 2. Resultado: éxito.

·         1 de noviembre 1970: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base militar Aeronaval de Puerto Belgrano de un misil aire superficie MP3 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

·         16 de diciembre 1970: Se realiza en el Centro de Experimentación y Lanzamiento de Proyectiles Autopropulsados (CELPA), en Chamical (Pcia. La Rioja), el "Operativo Ñahi", lanzándose un cohete Castor X2 y dos cohetes Canopus. Es la primera experiencia con un cohete sonda con carga útil fotográfica, para tomas de gran altura, que se lleva a cabo en el país.

HACE 40 AÑOS:

·         14 de setiembre 1971: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base Chamical, de un misil aire superficie MP 4 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

·         16 de setiembre 1971: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base Chamical, de un misil aire superficie MP 5 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

·         18 de setiembre 1971: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base Chamical, de un misil aire superficie MP 4 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

·         23 de setiembre 1971: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base Chamical, de un misil aire superficie MP 6 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

·         19 de diciembre 1971: Lanzamiento del cohete ORION II, con finalidad de evaluación tecnológica  .

·         16 de marzo 1971: Se realiza lanzamiento en la Base Chamical, de un misil aire superficie MP 8 (Martin Pescador), resultado: éxito.

HACE 39 AÑOS:

·         2 de noviembre 1972: Lanzamiento de un cohete Rigel, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: Campaña Nube de Sodio, apogeo 240 km

·         4 de noviembre 1972: Lanzamiento de un cohete Rigel, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: Campaña Nube de Sodio, apogeo 252 km

·         7 de noviembre 1972: Lanzamiento de un cohete Canopus, desde la base CELPA I Chamical, finalidad: medición de actitud.

·         11 de noviembre 1972: Lanzamiento de un cohete Rigel, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: Campaña Nube de Sodio, apogeo 260 km

·         12 de diciembre 1972: Lanzamiento de un cohete Dragón 38 ,desde la base CELPA Mar Chiquita, finalidad: estudio de la magnetosfera, apogeo 450 km

HACE 38 AÑOS:

·         22 de marzo 1973: Lanzamiento de un cohete Skylark SL1182, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: fotografías en el espectro visible e infrarrojo, apogeo 240 km

·         28 de marzo 1973: Lanzamiento de un cohete Skylark SL1181,desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: fotografías en el espectro visible e infrarrojo, apogeo 240 km

·         18 de noviembre 1973: Lanzamiento de un cohete Rigel, desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: nubes de iones, ensayo 2º etapa

·         19 de noviembre 1973: Lanzamiento de un cohete Rigel ,desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones, apogeo 260km

·         22 de noviembre 1973: Lanzamiento de un cohete Castor #1,desde la base CELPA Chamical, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones, apogeo 260km

HACE 37 AÑOS:

·         6 de junio 1974: Se realiza en el Centro de Experimentación y Lanzamiento de Proyectiles Autopropulsados (CELPA), en Chamical (Pcia. La Rioja), el "Operativo Astro X ", lanzándose un cohete Rigel y dos cohetes SS/40 para desarrollo de un motor experimental de 70 Ton. de empuje, con combustible nacional.

HACE 36 AÑOS:

·         30 de setiembre 1975: Lanzamiento de un cohete Castor, desde la Antártida, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones,

·         3 de octubre 1975: Lanzamiento de un cohete Castor, desde la Antártida, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones,

HACE 32 ANOS:

·         21 de marzo 1979: Lanzamiento de un cohete Castor, desde Punta Lobos en Perú, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones,

·         22 de marzo 1979: Lanzamiento de un cohete Castor, desde Punta Lobos en Perú, finalidad: estudio de nubes de iones, apogeo de 268 Km

·         1980-1996, 16 años sin lanzamiento ni nuevos proyectos…

HACE 15 AÑOS:

·         Año 1996: El Instituto Universitario Aeronáutico pone en órbita el microsatélite Micro-Sat I "Víctor", fruto de largos años de investigación aeronáutica y espacial, con lo cual integra el privilegiado grupo de universidades en el mundo que ha obtenido este logro científico.

HACE 11 AÑOS

·         21 de noviembre de 2000: Lanzamiento del satélite Argentino SAC-C.

·         3 de diciembre 2000: Se realizó un nuevo ensayo del Motor Cohete Híbrido desarrollado, y construido por el grupo de investigación que dirige el Prof. Ing. Jorge Lassig, de la Facultad de Ingeniería de la Universidad Nacional del Comahue.

Cuándo un político, como Ud., tendrá la vergüenza necesaria para explicarnos y pedir disculpas a nuestros hijos de cómo se perdió el legado de aquellos verdaderos argentinos y como devenimos en el país sojero que hoy presiden?

“Hace 10 años lanzábamos piedras…” ¡!

PD 1: Vale aclarar que el satélite argentino lanzado en EEUU será monitoreado por la Estación Terrena de Falda del Carmen, creada en 1970, hace 41 años…

PD 2: 1990, hace 11 años, lanzamiento del primer satélite argentino, el Lusat I, fue un proyecto de radioaficionados. Después de 20 años en órbita, con la batería ya agotada, continuó funcionando.

PD 3: La empresa mixta INVAP que participó del diseño del satélite recientemente lanzado, fue creada en 1976, hace 35 años… Nuestra disculpa también para esa empresa nacional…


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2011)

La verdad Fernando que es toda una trayectoria que merece el reconocimiento, no tan solo del estado y pueblo argentinos, sino del mundo entero.

HONOR Y GLORIA a todos aquellos que contribuyen, con sus aporte al engrandecimiento del saber y de los pueblos.

Espero sinceramente que la Sra. Presidenta, Cristina Fernández y el staff de gobierno de La República Argentina, sepan rendir justo tributo a tan grande labor.

Saludos desde Venezuela a la gran Nación argentina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias Mcrven , como Argentino.

Una de las cosas que le elogian a ese satélite es la sonda para medir salinidad marina , eso es muy importante para estudiar las corrientes oceánicas y bla bla bla.

¿ De que car____jo nos importa a los Argentinos las variaciones de salinidad del agua de mar si ni siquiera cuidamos la propia plataforma marina de la devastadora pesca ilegal extranjera ?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 19, 2011)

Pues verás, DOSMETROS, todo importa. Esa sonda, imagino es uno de los instrumentos adosado al satélite.

Respecto de la devastación causada por las grandes compañías pesqueras, ciertamente, la salinidad marina, nada tiene que ver. Esa sí que es una cuestión de política. Es un problema que deberá resolver y atacar el gobierno de la República Argentina, en su momento.

Aquí se prohibió completamente la pesca de arrastre, común denominador de las grandes pesqueras, propias y extranjeras, en los espacios acuáticos de Venezuela.

Los resultados... Habrá que esperar y sopesarlos en su momento.

Nuestro modesto satélite Simón Bolívar, tiene algo más de un año en órbita. Ya hay algunos resultados. El próximo será ensamblado aquí mismo, con asesoría y tecnología china. No contamos con una trayectoria como la que desglosa Fernando aquí, ni nada parecido. Sin embargo, ya hay unos primeros toques de participación en el entorno del espacio y cuestiones asociadas.

Imaginemos qué se puede lograr si se continúa tan grande experiencia acumulada allí, en Argentina.

Todo aquello que puede resultar en avances debe ser bienvenido. Tratemos de participar en ello y hacer que crezca.

Saludos y adelante pues...


----------



## ibdali (Jul 19, 2011)

"fernandob", la presidente dijo “Hace 10 años lanzábamos piedras, ahora estamos lanzando cohetes y satélites”, refiriéndose a la crisis del 2001. No creo que eso sea con intensión de desmerecer  los desarrollos que se han logrado con anterioridad.

"DOSMETROS", con respecto a la sonda para medir salinidad marina, ese elemento lo proporcionó la NASA y no fue hecho en  Argentina, solo se integró al satélite. (http://aquarius.nasa.gov/).

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2011)

la actual presidenta igual que el anterior menem no sabian no donde estaban parados, con eso de mandar un avion a la estratosfera o el tren bala mientras hay tanta necesidad en tantas zonas.

a todo lo que puse, esfuerzo de particulares, y desarrolladores y cientificos siempre se dio un esfuerzo contrario en desmantelar todo lo posible , esfuerzo exclusivo de lso politicos que si hiciesen honor a estos "intentos" de salir del tercer mundo , como hiciesen honor a tanta gente que se dedico a educar o a curar en nuestro pais lo que deberian hacer (nuestros politicos) es renunciar y instantes despues pegarse un tiro.

mira, el grado de ignorancia, pero mas aun , el grado de estupidez y de pensar que lso demas son estupidos es lo que hace poco hizo la presidenta que anuncio el primer paso contra la trata de blancas y prostitucion prohibiendo el rubro 59 en el cual anunciaban eso en un diario.
cabe preguntarse como estando ya 4 años como presidenta que es el maximo cargo y 8 años si contamos con su marido recien ahora da lo que llamo "el primer paso" y senejate paso es la ridiculez de prohibir un rubro de anuncios en el diario que justo ho casuialidad tiene una disputa.
traduccion:;
le importa un pomo la trata de blancas, los robos, los crimenes, el futuro del pais, etc, etc, etc.

solo le importa lso grandes negocios en lso cales se forra, haciendo canjes, o pagando la deuda del pais , que siempre es la ultima deuda, siempre quedamso a mano con este ultimo pago de miles de millones.

agarra algun programa de Tv y fijense como se contruyen puentes, represas, fabricas, como hay en algunso paises educacion de primera, paises independientes no son lso que hacen soja.
son los que hacen radares, no lso compran afuera.
son los que hacen trentes, no los compran afuera.
son los que hacen grandes centrales telefonicas, no las traen de afuera.

en fin................
todos sabemos...........



hay que hacer un esfuerzo inmenso para detener y apagar las ganas de crecer de tanta gente , y estos tipos (los politicos) si que se esfuerzan.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 19, 2011)

Mira fernando. 
Para mucha de las cosas que pasan, son realizadas a causa de los politicos y de la gente. La verdad que antes de que cristina realizase este satelite, hubiese preferido que se interese un poquitito mas por la Puna, lugar donde los canadienses se estan llevando todo el litio, material que hoy en dia esta en su BOOM de ventas, al venderse baterias, grasas etc... y a todo esto la provincia solo se lleva un 3% de las ganancias, es decir es un chiste lo que recibimos.
Otro caso y creo que es el mas indignante, porque la anterior vez hablando con un flaco este me dijo que ya no existia mas y si existe y es el acuifero guarani muchachos, hoy en día mientras que nosotros solo lo utilizamos para aguas termales, la empresa coca cola puso su fabrica en la frontera y esta chupando toda el agua de ahi. Y de alli se la lleva a todo el mundo. Nosotros Argentinos y tambien voy a poner a otros paises de sudamerica, debemos cuidar lo nuestro, sino es obvio que va a venir otro pais y se nos va a querer expropiar de todo y creo que tenemos nosotros argentinos el ejemplo claro de las malvinas. Aunque de todos modos cerca del 2008 nostros tuvimos un plazo de nose cuantos meses para presentar un fallo en la onu, deciendo bla, bla, bla que nos devuelvan malvinas etc... y saben que nunca lo hicimos. 
Yo creo y ya llegando al final del relato, dejemos de rompernos las b**as con tanto satelite o tecnopolis (una verguenza total) y preocupemosnos por las cosas en serio, que al menos en capital no hace falta irte muy lejos para ver como los pibes se cagan de hambre y terminan tirados en las plazas fumando paco o inhalando poxi viejo.

Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dijo el Cesar: Pan y Circo
Pero Cesar!, no hay pan
Dadles circo


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 21, 2011)

Triste pero cierto


----------

